# Why do you like beer ?



## Youkai (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I know it is a "stupid" Question but I think many people can actually discuss about this very well 

everywhere in the World people drink Beer (well at least in most parts of the World) and I for one do not understand why !?!

I have tried several different kind of Beer like Alt, Black Beer, Pilz, Japanese Beer with and without Sake, Beer with Cola/Fanta, wheat beer with Banana juice .......

and all of it was awfull 

so WHY? how come so many people love it ? (my dad couldn't live without beer)
Still many people I ask say it doesn't taste good ... at least not in the beginning ... still everyone is drinking it.
When I was in the Army (lucky only a very short time) I was the only one not drinking so I was some kind of outsider and they allways tried to put some beer into my coke and whatever and thought I would not nice -.-V


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 16, 2013)

People like to get drunk and do stupid things. I enjoy the taste of Heineken and Budweiser but that's pretty much it. I don't even drink often because of all the carbs and calories in those drinks. I also don't enjoy getting drunk.


----------



## Sop (Sep 16, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> People like to get drunk and do stupid things. I enjoy the taste of Heineken and Budweiser but that's pretty much it. I don't even drink often because of all the carbs and calories in those drinks. I also don't enjoy getting drunk.


If you drink good beer, you don't drink to get drunk.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 16, 2013)

Very interested to hear this as well.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 16, 2013)

I've never liked beer (except Monaco, basically a panaché (beer, lemon soda) with fruit syrup), but I started to drink some in university. We had a "beer bar" in the campus, so I took the opportunity to try a lot of different beers. That's when I noticed that the main thing that I hated in beer was the bitter taste, which wasn't that strong in white beer and aromatized beers (Desperados, Cardinal lime cut,...). After that I started to get used to the taste, and now I can drink pretty much all kind of beers except Guiness (malt). I also like the chinese beer Tsing Tao, because it's lighter than others and has a little flower taste in it


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 16, 2013)

Beer tastes like shit.
When I get drunk, I want it to taste good


----------



## Langin (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope I don't like the taste, I've tried a huge selection of brands thanks to my dad but it's not my drink.

Some brands I tried:


Heineken
Grolsch
Jupiler
And many other brands. Give my some sweet nice liquor and I am happy


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't like beer, prefer cider.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2013)

Come to Canada and drink our beer. You'll thank us after your Hangover is gone.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

Youkai said:


> Well I know it is a "stupid" Question but I think many people can actually discuss about this very well
> 
> everywhere in the World people drink Beer (well at least in most parts of the World) and I for one do not understand why !?!
> 
> ...


 
Try any kind of Canadian beer & problem solved, best in the world. Seriously though it's a social thing for the most part but then there are obviously people who abuse it like alcoholics.


----------



## sandytf (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't like beer or any other forms of alcohol.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 17, 2013)

sandytf said:


> I don't like beer or any other forms of alcohol.


 
COZ YOU'RE A GOOD GIRL,
I know you want it...


----------



## sandytf (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't swing that way.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> COZ YOU'RE A GOOD GIRL,
> I know you want it...


 
Hey, Hey, Hey


----------



## lukands (Sep 17, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Try any kind of Canadian beer & problem solved, best in the world. Seriously though it's a social thing for the most part but then there are obviously people who abuse it like alcoholics.


Nothing better then cracking open a Scarborough suitcase on a Saturday night, eh!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 17, 2013)

Because it gets me drunk 
But it does taste rather good once you get used to it. I still like the taste of (certain) soda better though.
However, great beer does taste pretty good.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Because it gets me drunk
> But it does taste rather good once you get used to it. I still like the taste of (certain) soda better though.
> However, great beer does taste pretty good.


 
agreed. couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 17, 2013)

I dun like it.
Tastes horrible and just isn't drinkable.

I prefer Absinth, Whisky, Limoncello and other hard liquor.

Beer and wine will get you drunk but liquor is quicker.


----------



## Issac (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't really like beer that much. It has an okay taste, some tasting better than others. Sometimes I do really crave a beer, and it tastes good. But for some reason I vomit if I drink beer (sometimes from only 2 sips). 
So I drink pretty much everything else!  Cider, wine, whisky, vodka, moonshine, absinth. yumyum


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 17, 2013)

Youkai said:


> Well I know it is a "stupid" Question but I think many people can actually discuss about this very well
> 
> everywhere in the World people drink Beer (well at least in most parts of the World) and I for one do not understand why !?!
> 
> ...


 
There are so many different types of beer, you gotta find the one for you, I prefer brown ales and amber ales(very picky on the ambers) my favorite would be Trappistes Rouchefort 6 or 8 (fruity, pricy tho $6+ ec, my dad also loves it, but some people call this "old people" beer). I cannot stand to drink budweiser(or most mass produced beer), if I must I would go with a coors light (but yes, these beers taste like piss I feel).



Ethevion said:


> People like to get drunk and do stupid things. I enjoy the taste of Heineken and Budweiser but that's pretty much it. I don't even drink often because of all the carbs and calories in those drinks. I also don't enjoy getting drunk.


Not true I have 1-2 a day if that. I also don't like getting drunk, yet I do like beer.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 17, 2013)

I dont like the taste either either
and since its taboo here for men to drink any of those mixed malt based drinks, which dont taste like crap


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 17, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> I dont like the taste either either
> and since its taboo here for men to drink any of those mixed malt based drinks, which dont taste like crap


 
Guys drink these, they taste pretty good.Very little carbonation, almost like a mixed drink. I recommend melon, taste like a watermelon jolly rancher.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 17, 2013)

Dont like alcohol/beers.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Have yet to find a drink I like.


Idk of anyone who dislikes bailys. But threads about beer.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't drink but have worked in my father-in-law's beverage distributor.

Then one day, I had left this pitcher of apple juice in the fridge for a really long time and I pulled it out and suddenly realized, "Hey, this decaying juice smells a lot like the beer warehouse at work" so that kinda solidified my position for me. Just didn't seem like a really good sign.


----------



## Par39 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't like the taste of beer either, based on the sip or two I've taken. But I don't drink anything anyways, as I have literally 0 tolerance to alcohol. A sip of cider and I start slushing my words, and half a shot of Jägermeister and I'm on the floor for the next 5 hours or so <-< And no I'm not kidding here, I even get tipsy just by having a bottle of vodka open next to me while my friends are making themselves a drink.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 17, 2013)

Because it makes the pain go away.


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 17, 2013)

Most lagers , i dont mind , can only drink 3 or 4 though before im bloated , just switch to Vodka then . I must say though ive not met anyone (and i live in part of the world where drinking is pretty much everyones pasttime) who liked the taste of beers on their first experience  , but now im in my forty third year , a cold beer after a hard day is heavenly.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 17, 2013)

Can you legally ask such questions when you come from the land of Oktoberfest? On a related note, has that started yet this year? I need to go find me some Hofbrau.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 17, 2013)

Par39 said:


> I don't like the taste of beer either, based on the sip or two I've taken. But I don't drink anything anyways, as I have literally 0 tolerance to alcohol. A sip of cider and I start slushing my words, and half a shot of Jägermeister and I'm on the floor for the next 5 hours or so <-< And no I'm not kidding here, I even get tipsy just by having a bottle of vodka open next to me while my friends are making themselves a drink.


Jaeger does that to alot of ppl, dont drink that shit. Tho it has a great licorice taste, for that there is Ouzo(tho one shot of jager isnt bad, but I wouldnt drink anything else with it or youll prob be sick).


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 17, 2013)

I only like beer if its like just above freezing (it can have tiny ice crystals in it and that's even better.) 

And I drink it slowly so about half way in the beer is only cold and no longer tastes good to me. I don't drink beer because I hate to waste things and drinking only half a bottle and throwing the rest out is just wasteful. 

Now a mixed drink? very tasty.... lol

http://www.drinksmixer.com/


----------



## Par39 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Jaeger does that to alot of ppl, dont drink that shit. Tho it has a great licorice taste, for that there is Ouzo(tho one shot of jager isnt bad, but I wouldnt drink anything else with it or youll prob be sick).


I wasn't feeling sick or anything, just had my head spinning way too much to be able to stand <-< ...people were surprised I was on the floor yet wasn't throwing up or having a headache or anything.

And drinking "good stuff" won't change the fact I get drunk from pretty much a drop of alcohol <-<


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 17, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I only like beer if its like just above freezing (it can have tiny ice crystals in it and that's even better.)


 
Reminds me of the time the pond down the street froze over during the winter, so we grabbed a few Yuenglings, stuck 'em in the snow, and played some pond hockey.  When we went to grab our beers, they were beer slurpees.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 17, 2013)

I like beer because I like the taste, it's refreshing, I can sit down with a few friends and we can enjoy it together*, and there are hundreds of varieties.

* Me and my friends (at least that this is in reference to) pretty much only drink craft beers**, and failing that, usually a Sam Adam's.  Craft beers tend to have a much higher quality, better taste, and higher alcohol content than their mass produced brethren, but that all comes with a higher price tag.  I'm partial to Pale Ales, IPAs, and Stouts.  I especially love coffee stouts, a stout that is brewed with coffee.  The best two beers I've ever had were both by Stone Brewing Company - Imperial Russian Stout and Espresso Imperial Russian Stout.  Both seasonal beers (late spring/early summer), and the espresso one was a this-year-only variation.  The espresso one has the highest alcohol content I've ever had in a beer - 13% ABV - and it was fucking delicious. I've got one more bottle of each that I'm saving for a little while, because they're expensive and hard to find now.  They were both $9 a piece for a 22 oz (roughly 650mL) bottle.

** I only drink craft beers when I have the option to.  If I'm at home or at a friend's house, I'll bring a 6 or 12 pack of a nice craft beer that we haven't tried, but if I'm out at a restaurant or something and my options are a little more mainstream, then I'll go with something of that.  Yeungling, Coors Lite, and Blue Moon are all fairly okay in my book for what they are. As I said earlier, we tend to enjoy Sam Adam's Boston Lager a bit as well.  I tried a bit of Corona once, and it wasn't bad, but I'd probably take something else over that.  But if a beer (or any drink for that matter, flavored malts included), I'll happily and appreciatively accept it, regardless of what it is. I'm not picky but I'm very partial.

Some of my friends would go so far as to call me a beer hipster.  I kinda agree.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 17, 2013)

People liking beer is a psychological thing. They think they need to poison their body with alcohol to feel good whereas in reality all liquit your body needs is water.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2013)

Par39 said:


> I don't like the taste of beer either, based on the sip or two I've taken. But I don't drink anything anyways, as I have literally 0 tolerance to alcohol. A sip of cider and I start slushing my words, and half a shot of Jägermeister and I'm on the floor for the next 5 hours or so <-< And no I'm not kidding here, I even get tipsy just by having a bottle of vodka open next to me while my friends are making themselves a drink.


That is what is referred to in the trade as "all in your head" or if we are tossing out insults then "frat boy drunk". Low tolerance is certainly a thing, and in some cases, like evenings out on the town, a somewhat enviable trait, but alcohol takes a tiny bit of time to work.



WiiUBricker said:


> People liking beer is a psychological thing. They think they need to poison their body with alcohol to feel good whereas in reality all liquit your body needs is water.


There are no poisons, only poisonous doses. Similarly booze has demonstrable good effects for a lot of things. Abstain if you like, it will probably not do you any real ill, but do try to tell people it is the only way and science says so.


As for beer I agree most of it tastes foul and I have never really been able to pin down one I like (give or take Guinness at certain points in time) or if I have then I have never been able to source it again. Cider or spirits are then the way forward if I bother to drink and I guess some people like wine as well.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 17, 2013)

I dislike beer, but I dislike alcohol in general.
I find the taste of any alcoholic drink tastes much better without alcohol in it to ruin the taste.

Beer is super common, cheap and easy to get. I suppose that's why its the most common to hear people praise.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't understand the people here (or anywhere, really) who talk about beer being an acquired taste. "Beer tastes like crap at first but you get used to it." Or, you could, y'know, not drink stuff that tastes like crap?

I've only ever had one kind of beer (first when I was a little kid, because my dad was smart like that) and then later at 16 when my friend spiked my drink because he thought I needed to "loosen up." The only other alcohol I've had was a drop of vodka another friend smuggled into school, and it tasted terrible. I have no desire to drink something that tastes bad, just in the hopes of it tasting better later. While I'm sure there's a bunch of types of alcoholic beverages that I'd enjoy, I'd rather not start. It's too expensive of a habit. Dr Pepper's the way to go~


----------



## DaniPoo (Sep 17, 2013)

Im going to say it! I love beer!! Well I didnt like the taste when I was little but I got used to the taste once 16 years old or so.
Yeah there was lots of parties and stuff back then, Offcource I could have just gone drinking cider but my dad seriously told me "You will never get furry down there if you dont drink beer" and I wanted to be a manly man! ^^ Today I really dont choose to drink beer either to get drunk or hairy. I really just enjoy the flavor. I mostly drink darker Ales like "Green Goblin" or such.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 17, 2013)

Sop said:


> If you drink good beer, you don't drink to get drunk.


 
That's exactly what I said. But most people just drink to get drunk.


Ericthegreat said:


> Not true I have 1-2 a day if that. I also don't like getting drunk, yet I do like beer.


 
Well most people like to get drunk. I enjoy the taste of quality beer, but the carbs are a big no for me.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 17, 2013)

I like a good beer with a good meal. I don't drink beer to get drunk any more as it takes over half a case to get me there now. I now prefer drinking liquor to get drunk and buy top shelf stuff only if I know I'm going to be having guests.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't like the taste, it makes me burp, and makes the sweat smells like... beer ...what's something obvious, but crappy to me.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 17, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Beer is super common, cheap and easy to get. I suppose that's why its the most common to hear people praise.


 
True ... completely forgot about this ...
interesting thing is that you can get beer for less than water oO

Here you pay about 0.56€ for 1L Beer but you pay up to 1€ for 1L Water (well depending on the brand but still ...)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, religiously it is forbidden to drink beer/alcohol, but I sure do love root beer!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> But most people just drink to get drunk.



Depends where I am in the world actually. Indeed it seems it is mostly the English speaking world that routinely drinks to drunkenness. Goes some way to explain the vastly differing attitudes to booze as well, oh how I find it amusing when stateside to hear of the horrors of teens drinking on the news.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 17, 2013)

I've never tasted it (other than when I mistakenly thought my dad's beer was a Pepsi when I was three, where I proceeded to projectile vomit it all over the wall), but I do work at a gas station and I've smelt almost every brand of beer, wine, and liquor in general that we sell. It all smells grotesque, so I will likely never try it. Also, the customers who purchase beer tend to end-up being my least favorite (with a few exceptions), so it just doesn't seem appealing at all to bother stomaching such products just to (most likely) become a jerk-hole who is out of his mind. Sorry, [/rant]


----------



## orcid (Sep 17, 2013)

Beer tastes great.
I hate coffee, but I don`t judge every coffee drinker as addicted to caffeine. Many people like the taste.


----------



## enarky (Sep 17, 2013)

Youkai, is this the account of your older brother or something? Because I'm a bit puzzled why you're asking this if you're as old as your registration date implies. People have different tastes, period. And have you never been out with friends for a couple of beers? Do that some time, you'll be amazed.


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 17, 2013)

Youkai said:


> True ... completely forgot about this ...
> interesting thing is that you can get beer for less than water oO
> 
> Here you pay about 0.56€ for 1L Beer but you pay up to 1€ for 1L Water (well depending on the brand but still ...)


Germany is a beer fan paradise!   But it's allright in Canada too (although more expensive).  I never drink to get drunk.  I just like the taste, and it's great after coming back from work.


----------



## DaniPoo (Sep 17, 2013)

> Well, religiously it is forbidden to drink beer/alcohol, but I sure do love root beer!


 
I wonder if Jesus knew that when he turned water into wine..
I dont know if Islam forbids it or whatever and frankly, I dont dont give a damn...


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 17, 2013)

I like beer because with each pint you drink, the fatties start to look thinner and cuter


----------



## Par39 (Sep 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> That is what is referred to in the trade as "all in your head" or if we are tossing out insults then "frat boy drunk". Low tolerance is certainly a thing, and in some cases, like evenings out on the town, a somewhat enviable trait, but alcohol takes a tiny bit of time to work.


It does take some time to work, but when it starts to kick in, I get really drunk from a small amount <-< Start to get a buzz... maybe half an hour after drinking, then end up on the floor before a full hour has passed. How do I know a sip of cider takes me to that point? I've taken a sip from a friend's drink to taste it, then not like it enough to get a drink for myself. So yeah, I have an incredibly low tolerance.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to hate beer, whenever beer was the only alcohol available at parties, I would just shotgun them (basically a faster form of chugging) and I got used to them after doing that for a while. I prefer smoother beers like Coors Light or Keystone. Now I like beer because it's carbonated (I rarely drink pop so the carbonation sensation is nice) and it's an easy way to get drunk. And it's pretty cheap. One thing I dislike is that the buzz wears off relatively quickly.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I like beer because with each pint you drink, the fatties start to look thinner and cuter



Trouble is you can only chew your arm off twice.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 18, 2013)

http://www.petitiononline.com/sxe4life/petition.html

Free drinks for everyone who signs!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2013)

I actually don't like beer. I prefer sweeter drinks.


----------



## DaniPoo (Sep 18, 2013)

I believe that everything can become a poison if you get too much of it. And of cource it will work the other way around two.
Beer and other alcoholic brews may not hurt you that much if you drink with care. Not too much of antything..
Im very positive Coca Cola could be considered a poison if you drink too much of it. 
Som my final line is going to be "Do what you want, but try to think about your health while doing it"


----------



## Clarky (Sep 18, 2013)

Never been huge on beers besides guiness and newcastle brown, really enjoy cider like strong bow and magners, tend to enjoy vodka too


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 18, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> I believe that everything can become a poison if you get too much of it. And of cource it will work the other way around two.
> Beer and other alcoholic brews may not hurt you that much if you drink with care. Not too much of antything..
> Im very positive Coca Cola could be considered a poison if you drink too much of it.
> Som my final line is going to be "Do what you want, but try to think about your health while doing it"


 
That's not really your belief, it's a fact. There's such a thing as water poisoning. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_poisoning Moral of the story? Screw water, drink Dr Pepper.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 18, 2013)

AaronUzumaki said:


> I've never tasted it (other than when I mistakenly thought my dad's beer was a Pepsi when I was three, where I proceeded to projectile vomit it all over the wall), but I do work at a gas station and I've smelt almost every brand of beer, wine, and liquor in general that we sell. It all smells grotesque, so I will likely never try it. Also, the customers who purchase beer tend to end-up being my least favorite (with a few exceptions), so it just doesn't seem appealing at all to bother stomaching such products just to (most likely) become a jerk-hole who is out of his mind. Sorry, [/rant]


I am guessing your not over 21, if you are I guess good for you? Having one drink once in a wheil will not make you into a jerk hole


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 18, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> I believe that everything can become a poison if you get too much of it. And of cource it will work the other way around two.
> Beer and other alcoholic brews may not hurt you that much if you drink with care. Not too much of antything..
> Im very positive Coca Cola could be considered a poison if you drink too much of it.


 

In fact a lot of doctors will tell you that you should never drink a fizzy soft drink in your life, they're far worse for you than many other foods/drinks that we consider poisonous. Causing all sorts of problems such as various cancers, heart disease, diabetes, osteoporosis, obesity etc.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 18, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> In fact a lot of doctors will tell you that you should never drink a fizzy soft drink in your life, they're far worse for you than many other foods/drinks that we consider poisonous. Causing all sorts of problems such as various cancers, heart disease, diabetes, osteoporosis, obesity etc.


And did you know that alchohol can be good for you? (if you dont overdo it of course)

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/why-alcohol-is-good-for-you/


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2013)

Youkai said:


> everywhere in the World people drink Beer (well at least in most parts of the World) and I for one do not understand why !?!


I don't know about the rest of the world, but around here it's the cheapest drink, by volume, you can get at a bar. The same amount of money gets you a shot of liquor, 0.2l of fruit juice, 0.25l of soda, or half a liter of beer. So if you want something you can't chug down in a single gulp, you drink beer. And on the other hand, with the weird liquor advertizing laws, beer is so heavily marketed there's just no escaping it. 

I like some stronger dark beers (not sure of the technical term, I don't really speak the lingo), Kasteel Donker being by far my favourite. I don't like the lighter varieties. And wheat beer can be good, when it's not watered down to make it more palatable to the pale lager crowd. 

As for being an "acquired taste", isn't "acquiring" a taste just forcing yourself to like something via self-inflicted Stockholm syndrome? If you don't like something, leave it. Try it again in a couple years, maybe you'll like it then (happens with broccoli for some people). 


On a little side note, apparently you don't even have to drink beer in order to drink beer. Or something long those lines.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 18, 2013)

Beer is an acquired taste. I pretty much hated it till I was 18-19, then I started drinking it with friends, and I didn't mind the taste anymore.

Then I drank lots of beers for 2-3 years, especially one kind that tasted kinda like... gasoline. It was a mixed brew of Bulldog Lager and pure alcohol or something made by a pub nearby. That s**t probably killed part of my kidney. Seriously. NEVER AGAIN. I can't get to drink it anymore, it just tastes... EW.

Well, I stopped drinking for 1-2 years after that, and I'm not drinking regularly anymore, just one beer a month when I go out with my friends. I drank dark beers before, now I prefer light beers as they're smooth as water and I like that non-aggressive flavour.

Oh, Guinness is awesome too (when you get the good kind, there's some Guinness out there that tastes like crap).


----------



## ßleck (Sep 18, 2013)

raulpica said:


> especially one kind that tasted kinda like... gasoline.


Wait... How do you know what gasoline tastes like?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 18, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Most lagers , i dont mind , can only drink 3 or 4 though before im bloated , just switch to Vodka then . I must say though ive not met anyone (and i live in part of the world where drinking is pretty much everyones pasttime) who liked the taste of beers on their first experience , but now im in my forty third year , a cold beer after a hard day is heavenly.


This! (Damn man you're older than me!)
Friday evening, after a rough week at work, and yes there's nothing like a good pint to wind you down!
We try not to call lager 'beer' here in the UK, but since that's the topic... most of the US & Canada stuff is cat piss if you ask me, and Aussie lagers taste like water: good for a night out, but as a chillout drink, nah. For lager I'll usually try to stick with Becks, either in bottles or the draught Vier.

Quite a good point to make though OP: whilst there's 2 of us here that'll say there's nothing better after work, I'm guessing neither of us will get up at 7 in the morning wanting something to drink and reach for a beer....


----------



## raulpica (Sep 18, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Wait... How do you know what gasoline tastes like?


Yeah, you're right, I don't  Well, it tasted like ass, but then again, I don't know what ass tastes like so... huhhh... Let's just say it tasted REALLY BAD.

And it was something like 19%. EW.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

Re: not knowing the taste of petrol?
You mean none of you have ever siphoned petrol from something before?

I bet none of you have ever scrumped either.
Flattened a penny on the railway tracks?

*mutters about kids of today and carries on with old man business*


----------



## ßleck (Sep 18, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Re: not knowing the taste of petrol?
> You mean none of you have ever siphoned petrol from something before?
> 
> I bet none of you have ever scrumped either.
> ...


 
At least we still have the ability to "scrump"


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

ßleck said:


> At least we still have the ability to "scrump"



Sadly it seems very few people even know what they are growing any more so the disapproving looks you get are more from the "urgh -- are you really going to eat that" side of things than the "you little bastard, I was going to eat those". More amusingly several of those that I have met maintain a serious herb garden as well.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 18, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Sadly it seems very few people even know what they are growing any more so the disapproving looks you get are more from the "urgh -- are you really going to eat that" side of things than the "you little bastard, I was going to eat those". More amusingly several of those that I have met maintain a serious herb garden as well.


 

Yeah. I absolutely agree with your thougths on "scrumping".


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Yeah. I absolutely agree with your thougths on "scrumping".



Wait *checks urban dictionary*. The word does not seem to have changed definition and seems to have been performed the same way it always was -- find some adventurous friends, watch for adults, avoid suspicious stains on your fingers and clothes, enjoy the fruits of your labours and if caught then stammer a lot and get dragged back to explain what happened or run like hell.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 18, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Wait *checks urban dictionary*. The word does not seem to have changed definition and seems to have been performed the same way it always was -- find some adventurous friends, watch for adults, avoid suspicious stains on your fingers and clothes, enjoy the fruits of your labours and if caught then stammer a lot and get dragged back to explain what happened or run like hell.


 
Mind checking again? But I guess stealing from herb gardens is equally satisfying.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn changing slang... though that would explain the very embarrassed youths down the pub a while back when the conversation came around and the older, often highly bearded, participants declared their love of scrumping and how they wish they could do more of it before pondering a session for the sake of old times.



ßleck said:


> Mind checking again? But I guess stealing from herb gardens is equally satisfying.



I suppose I had better end this particular section of conversation with a line like "better a well trodden garden than taking cherries".


----------



## DS1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Youkai said:


> Well I know it is a "stupid" Question but I think many people can actually discuss about this very well
> 
> everywhere in the World people drink Beer (well at least in most parts of the World) and I for one do not understand why !?!
> 
> ...


 

Beer is an acquired taste, and most people acquire it because it is a cheap way to get drunk when they are younger. I love beer and many styles (I've tried over 60 distinct styles), and I can honestly say I don't like any of those that you mentioned. Pilsners are often bitter and lacking in bold flavor (it's like what people in Europe session the way people in America session Bud and other crappy adjuncts). Black beers (assuming you mean schwarzbier) are like watered down porters (I do like porters though). Japanese beer are OK as they are like a normal adjuct (which often substitutes rice for barley) but actually have some flavor, though a bad Japanese beer tastes like watered down sake (and I loathe sake). And I've had a banana wheat from England before... it sucked and tasted artificial. Wheat beers can actually be pretty good and refreshing, but I wouldn't recommend them to people who aren't open about beer in general*.

Personally I drink beer for the taste (I rarely have more than 1, if I want to get hammered I'd just drink tequila -_-) Of the styles you mentioned, I'd say Altbier is the one that would impress a non-beer drinker the most. It tends to be more on the malty side (which is to say sweeter, and those styles are also often accompanied by a 'rounder' feel.. the opposite of bitter and watery beers that flood the US market...). If you actually wanted an appreciation of beer, I would do one of three things:

1 - Have an extremely malty beer with lots of flavor (Belgian Dark Ale)
2 - Have an extremely hoppy beer (Double IPA - America actually excels in this area, though I don't know how much we export)
3 - Have a malty beer with roasted malts (Baltic Imperial Porter)

These tastes are so extreme that you will understand the general flavors you're looking for in trying other beers. So then when you try a beer, you won't be like, 'ugh, beer taste!'. Instead you should be able to distinguish between the more subtle varieties. Or you know, just don't drink at all or whatever.

*flavored wheat beers are often called 'girly' beers because it takes something sweet girls supposedly like (blueberry! :\ :?) and mixes it with an average tasting beer. So people just assume those beers are weak and good for 'beginners'. There is a little truth to that, but I think the reality is that many well-made wheat beers only impress people because they are like what most people grow up around (crappy adjuncts like budweiser), but without preservatives that make them taste gross when warm, and with a more balanced profile (ie; combination of sweet malts and bitter hops).


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 19, 2013)

mightymuffy said:


> This! (Damn man you're older than me!)
> Friday evening, after a rough week at work, and yes there's nothing like a good pint to wind you down!
> We try not to call lager 'beer' here in the UK, but since that's the topic... most of the US & Canada stuff is cat piss if you ask me, and Aussie lagers taste like water: good for a night out, but as a chillout drink, nah. For lager I'll usually try to stick with Becks, either in bottles or the draught Vier.
> 
> Quite a good point to make though OP: whilst there's 2 of us here that'll say there's nothing better after work, I'm guessing neither of us will get up at 7 in the morning wanting something to drink and reach for a beer....


 

Lol not at 7 noooo, unless your on holiday  , lately though that refreshing can or 3 after work isnt reserved for a friday anymore , more a nightly occurance , burp.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 19, 2013)

On topic I have one or two here and there I like the taste personally


----------



## tatripp (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't like beer when I tried it but eventually I tried it again and again and liked it more each time. Sometimes I just get in the mood for a nice cold beer. This is especially true when I am eating pizza. I don't know why but beer goes great with pizza.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2013)

I had a fruity beer the other day that I could actually stomach. In fact this draft was the only beer I've ever had that I did not immediately put down in disgust. There wasn't even an unpleasant aftertaste. Sadly enough I was the DD, so I refused more than a sip.


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Damn changing slang... though that would explain the very embarrassed youths down the pub a while back when the conversation came around and the older, often highly bearded, participants declared their love of scrumping and how they wish they could do more of it before pondering a session for the sake of old times.


I can't imagine youths of today being that bashful and embarrassed of sex so it's fair to assume they took "scrumping" for its archaic meaning and were experiencing the general embarrassment of being around gramps (i.e. anyone over 30) when he starts talking about the good old times and "kids these days".


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> I can't imagine youths of today being that bashful and embarrassed of sex so it's fair to assume they took "scrumping" for its archaic meaning and were experiencing the general embarrassment of being around gramps (i.e. anyone over 30) when he starts talking about the good old times and "kids these days".


Back in my day, when your grandfather sat you down for a spell to talk about his scrumping adventures, you listened respectfully!


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Back in my day, when your grandfather sat you down for a spell to talk about his scrumping adventures, you listened respectfully!


Was it before or after you walked 20 miles to school uphill both ways?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> I can't imagine youths of today being that bashful and embarrassed of sex so it's fair to assume they took "scrumping" for its archaic meaning and were experiencing the general embarrassment of being around gramps (i.e. anyone over 30) when he starts talking about the good old times and "kids these days".



Don't you know nobody over the age of 30 has sex?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Was it before or after you walked 20 miles to school uphill both ways?


Walked 20 miles to school uphill both ways _in the snow_.


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Don't you know nobody over the age of 30 has sex?


Well they _shouldn't_. Ew. Icky. Gross. Old people sex.


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 19, 2013)

damn im too old , ffs dont tell the mrs , its a mission to get laid already


----------



## LiamGore (Sep 19, 2013)

dont drink beer, drink ALE. ale is so much better.


----------

